# thyromegaly in icd 10



## jjenelds (Jun 14, 2016)

How would you code 'thyromegaly' in icd 10? 

The index sends you to E01.0 "iodine deficiency related diffuse goiter'. However, the chart says nothing about iodine deficiency. I think it should be E04.9 but can't seem to make the case to my superiors. Any thoughts?


----------



## chaimz (Jun 14, 2016)

jjenelds said:


> How would you code 'thyromegaly' in icd 10?
> 
> The index sends you to E01.0 "iodine deficiency related diffuse goiter'. However, the chart says nothing about iodine deficiency. I think it should be E04.9 but can't seem to make the case to my superiors. Any thoughts?



I would trust your Index leading you to the Tabular. Iodine-deficiency is the leading cause of Thyromegaly, so unless stated otherwise, you would code it as such.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but that is my understanding of it.


----------

